# How Much ADA Aqua Soil for my little tank?



## willoughbyhun (May 18, 2007)

Hello, folks. I'm new to the hobby and have a couple of substrate questions. 

I have a little 12-gallon aquarium in which I'd like to use ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia II. Does anyone know whether 3 liters would be enough? Or should I go for 9 liters? 

Also, has anyone experienced problems resulting from a shift in pH after using Amazonia II? I have pretty hard water. When I switch from gravel to a better substrate, I don't want a quick shift in pH to cause my fish to suffer.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I used about 6 liters in a 10 gallon. You will probably use most of a 9 liter bag on a 12 gallon.


----------



## willoughbyhun (May 18, 2007)

Thank ya, yoink. You've saved me some drama.
Anyone have any thoughts on the pH issue?


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

It's designed to lower the pH of your water some. You don't want to have your fish in the tank anyway when you switch substrates; the Aquasoil's can produce ammonia spikes which would be problematic for your fish. Later, you can slowly acclimate your fish to the new water.


----------



## willoughbyhun (May 18, 2007)

Interesting. How long would acclimation take?
I only have one tank right now. Do I need to buy another?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I wouldn't leave the fish in the tank...I would probably leave them in a bucket while the tank settles.


----------



## willoughbyhun (May 18, 2007)

Oh, absolutely. I have a bucket just for that purpose. I mean getting a tank so they can be in another place for a couple of days.


----------



## T-Bird (Jun 19, 2007)

My tank pretty much cycled on Aquasoil. There was a lot of Ammonia present for a while until my filter caught up and then the Nitrites spiked and diminished in around a week. Obviously regular water changes help a lot but try not to disturb the substrate too much.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.unitsconversion.com.ar/volumeunitsconversion/cubicinch-litre.htm

For anyone else searching around, just take your tank size (18 X 36 or whatever) times how deep you want your substrate (2 or 3")= total inches

18X36X2.5=1620 cubic inches 
Then use that link to see how many litres that is...


----------

